# my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish



## kiarash (Feb 8, 2007)

you wont see me in any of the pics but you see my friend who has most of the credit for the job
after taking apart and discovering the wheels are 3 piece!
















Derrick did his welding magic to fill out the damage on the lip...
















and some grinding / sanding at Derrick
















and then 4 hours of love'n on wheels for a decent polished look!


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (kiarash)*

nice work


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (kiarash)*

first off yay for 2.slo 2nd sweet wheels 3rd how much did that cost? i got one rashed a8


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

wow now thats some quality work


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (kiarash)*

awesome work...the lips look soo much better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kiarash (Feb 8, 2007)

going on this with black centers and gold bolts


----------



## mbg_euros (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: (kiarash)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## highdrow (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (kiarash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kiarash* »_going on this with black centers and gold bolts


gunna be hot, those wheels are seriouss


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (kiarash)*

Thats some good work there.


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (87vr6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good work


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (phill0046)*

awesome work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

Thats going to be hottt... 3 piece FTMFW


----------



## VW LVR (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (kiarash)*

props for the good work!


----------



## Buegie (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (VW LVR)*

that will look awesome...post pics once they're on


----------



## Mc.Dub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (kiarash)*

Nice Kia. Can't wait to see them on the car. Black centers, gold bolts








Did you fix the sway bar rubbing yet?
It's Eric btw.


----------



## euro.rocket (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (Mc.Dub)*

finished product should look insane on the car man... good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LETTERMAN52 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (Mc.Dub)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (kiarash)*

wow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kiarash (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (Mc.Dub)*

o man i dont know what to do about that
its grinding on the right side only and its baddd


----------



## voll99vr (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (foundubbedriver)*

gonna look sweeet, love zaubers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Adam253 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (voll99vr)*

looks great. nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (Adam253)*

only if i knew how to weld


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

gona look ballin


----------



## itzakad0ozi3 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (kiarash)*

sick. im actually looking to get some used ones from this jdm importer. keep us updated


----------



## anothermk4 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (itzakad0ozi3)*

do work son! frickin saweeet


----------



## vdubdan01 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (anothermk4)*

very nice


----------



## banned vw (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (kiarash)*

now that's what i'm talkin' about sonnnnnnn


----------



## kiarash (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (itzakad0ozi3)*

lol when im done with these you can offer me a good price lol


----------



## Mc.Dub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (kiarash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kiarash* »_o man i dont know what to do about that
its grinding on the right side only and its baddd

Take it off. lol
Mine still isn't connected.


----------



## kiarash (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (Mc.Dub)*

how?


----------



## Mc.Dub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (kiarash)*

You have to take the subframe off. search it on here. You'll find the instructions either in the FAQ or somewhere else.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (kiarash)*

nice to see another set of Zuabers. 
Lookin really good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDFOSHO (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (JB_1152)*

nice work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (EuroSpec GTI vr6)*

Good work, but poor use of eye/hand protection








Mike


----------



## Envy 337 (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (FaelinGL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FaelinGL* »_Good work, but poor use of eye/hand protection








Mike

X 100
My Dad was grinding a piece of metal and a small piece of metal was lodged in his eye. Had to go to the ER and get it out, NOT FUN. 

Is that wheel steel, alloy??
What kind of wire did he use for the welds?


----------



## kiarash (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (Envy 337)*

aluminum 
_Quote, originally posted by *Envy 337* »_
X 100
My Dad was grinding a piece of metal and a small piece of metal was lodged in his eye. Had to go to the ER and get it out, NOT FUN. 

Is that wheel steel, alloy??
What kind of wire did he use for the welds?


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (kiarash)*

yes!!! you are keeping them! They are going to look sick!


----------



## kiarash (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (ocdpvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ocdpvw* »_yes!!! you are keeping them! They are going to look sick!

ya man
ive been busting my balls
flat black centers? or purple? black? pink?
the car is black!


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (kiarash)*

personally, I would either polish the whole wheel and do gold bolts or leave the centers silver. But, if you must paint the wheels I'd go black I guess with polished lip.


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (ocdpvw)*

Gold centers w/ black bolts might not look too back either!


----------



## kiarash (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (ocdpvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ocdpvw* »_personally, I would either polish the whole wheel and do gold bolts or leave the centers silver. But, if you must paint the wheels I'd go black I guess.

the centers are mint
but id say its gonna look boring on my car!
at firt i was gonna fix the lip then go flat black lip and center with gold bolts! hmmm


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (kiarash)*

Gold centers!!!


----------



## kiarash (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (ocdpvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ocdpvw* »_Gold centers!!!









lol
ill ask the shop


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (kiarash)*

or better yet! Gold Chrome w/ gloss black bolts and polished lips!


----------



## kiarash (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (ocdpvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ocdpvw* »_or better yet! Gold Chrome w/ gloss black bolts and polished lips!

im like a women right now i have so many option i cant pick
cuz the shop that is doing the powder coating is VERY cheap so i can go any color anytime


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (kiarash)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif They are going to turn out great!


----------



## kiarash (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (ocdpvw)*

thanks bud!
but i gotta find freaking adapters now


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (kiarash)*

PM Florida Four! He will help you source them in heartbeat!


----------



## kiarash (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (ocdpvw)*

he hasnt answered my msg yet its been 2 weeks


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (kiarash)*

you should keep PMing him. They erased after 7 days I believe.
also check these places out.
http://www.wheeladapter.com/home.asp
http://www.motorsport-tech.com/
http://www.skulte.com/index.php/cPath/21
http://www.adaptitusa.com/


----------



## kiarash (Feb 8, 2007)

ill check em out


----------



## RI1643 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (johnnyR32)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thelettert (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (RI1643)*

ive always loved that style of wheel. Cant decided whats hotter, that style or bbs rs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OrangeDUB (Sep 18, 2006)

Sweet! Is there no discoloration where the damage was welded up? Sorry if it was already asked I'm on a slow work computer and don't have time to read everything on this POS computer.


----------



## Habafrog (May 2, 2006)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (kiarash)*

sweet wheels


----------



## kiarash (Feb 8, 2007)

TOMORROW IS PAINT DAY


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (Envy 337)*

I like the steelie look.


----------



## GreyBullet (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (kiarash)*

Sweeeeeet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Def post pics when its all done.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (kiarash)*

nice work man. thats gonna be ill on your whip. Im anxious to see how it turns out.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (Ein punkt acht T)*

don't paint the centers black ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## clanton1.8T (May 28, 2004)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (audi666)*

very nice work


----------



## Spoolin1X (Feb 25, 2005)

Nice work 
&
Nice wheels
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## supavr6lover (May 7, 2004)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (audi666)*

wow youre pro.. those rims got messsed up .. they are so nice too.. no should ever have to repair those but you did a great job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kiarash (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (supavr6lover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *supavr6lover* »_wow youre pro.. those rims got messsed up .. they are so nice too.. no should ever have to repair those but you did a great job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

had lil hard time reading this
UPDATE
the lips are polish ready for clear coat 
and the face plates are rapped up ready to be powder coated


----------



## 717 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (kiarash)*

i think you should have done some like random color since you have black. like that one guy with the silverstone that has that jade pearl color. looks dope.


----------



## kiarash (Feb 8, 2007)

update
sitting here ready to clear coat the lips and powder coat the face plate


----------



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (kiarash)*

i suggest not clearing the lips....makes repair that much easier if you happen to curb them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
do them like a toffee color....something of a light brown http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by formerly vr6 karl at 3:12 PM 2-26-2008_


----------



## kiarash (Feb 8, 2007)

but the car is black!


----------



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (kiarash)*

soooo.......mine is too, i would do that to my centers if i had a multi-piece wheel.


----------



## kiarash (Feb 8, 2007)

post pics plz


----------



## kiarash (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (kiarash)*

post pics plz


----------



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: my wheel DIY , weld, grind, sand, and polish (kiarash)*

i dont have wheels like that now, but i would do a color similar to this horse


----------

